# HELP DPF Regen



## sjc123456789 (Apr 2, 2012)

*HELP DPF Regen - VCDS not working (for me)*

Help, just bought a vcvd vag com cable from Gendar and i'm looking to do a regen on the phaeton.

i've followed the codes from ross tech and am trying to do a "100016" - but its not letting me -

i'm getting
"VCDS Login Invalid 

Login Code not accepted by controller

You will have to turn engine off......


Error 11 - service not supported."

can anyone give me any advice please?


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Due to the modules with all zero WSC/Importer/Equipment numbers VCDS will produce that warning. This example is shown when attempting adaptation: http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/screenshots/adp-error.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Came accros this, 

Good luck


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Did a regen on mine recently and as long as there are no DTCs present mine worked fine... took about 30 mins to complete btw.


----------



## sjc123456789 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Regen*

Hi Entwisi, thanks for the reply (apologies not to good on these forums) i couldn't get mine to work with the 10016 code - must have some silly setting wrong.

Going to have another look this evening.

All the best. Simon.


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

What is a regen?


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Diesels nowadays have a particulate filter as part of the exhaust system, these collect ash instead of it blowing out the back as soot. Normally if you do a long run the filter burns off any collected soot. I you do a lot of miles around city's then it builds up. If it is a 1200 gbp job to replace so you can use vcds to "force" a burn off or regeneration with the car stationary.


----------



## sjc123456789 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Regen info Blocks*

Can anyone help me and tell me where to look in this data for the DPF soot content etc.

;SW:3D0-907-401-H HW:3D0-907-401-D --- Engine 
;Component:3.0TDI EDC17G000AG 0010 Coding: 0406002C191F0160 
;Wednesday	21	September	2016	09:58:35:26315 
;VCDS Version: Release 16.8.1 (x64) Data version: 20160902 DS256 
;VCID: 24466C3CE4BD3462EA-5122 

Group	Field 1	Data type	Field 2	Data type	Field 3	Data type	Field 4	Data type
1	840 /min	RPM	8.0 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	298.2 bar	Pressure	26.1°C	Temperature
2	840 /min	RPM	0.00%	Load 0 01 0	Bin. Bits	26.1°C	Temperature
3	840 /min	RPM	293.8 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	293.8 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	73.40%	Duty Cycle
4	840 /min	RPM	1.8 °BTDC	Ign. Timing	0.46 ms	Time	305.3 bar	Pressure
5	840 /min	RPM	26.0 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	48	(no units)	27.0°C	Temperature
6	0.0 km/h	Speed	1111	Bin. Bits	0.0 km/h	Speed	0	Bin. Bits
7	15.3°C	Temperature	19.8°C	Temperature	13.5°C	Temperature	27.0°C	Temperature
8	840 /min	RPM	0.0 Nm	Torque	364.0 Nm	Torque	187.2 Nm	Torque
9	840 /min	RPM	-1280.0 Nm	Torque	799.5 Nm	Torque	202.8 Nm	Torque
10	287.9 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	1009.8 mbar	Absolute Pres.	1009.8 mbar	Absolute Pres.	0.00%	Load
11	819 /min	RPM	989.4 mbar	Absolute Pres.	1009.8 mbar	Absolute Pres.	99.60%	Duty Cycle
12	11111111	Bin. Bits	1.44 s	Time	13.83 V	Voltage	27.0°C	Temperature
13	-0.19 mg/str	Inj. Quantity	-0.42 mg/str	Inj. Quantity	0.56 mg/str	Inj. Quantity 
14	-0.42 mg/str	Inj. Quantity	0.75 mg/str	Inj. Quantity	-0.42 mg/str	Inj. Quantity 
15	840 /min	RPM	78.0 Nm	Torque	1.24 l/h	Fuel Consump.	0.0 Nm	Torque
16	0	(no units)	1	Bin. Bits	0	(no units)	34.40%	Lambda
18	840 /min	RPM	15.3°C	Temperature	5	(no units) 
19	840 /min	RPM	-2.55	(no units)	482.8 bar	Pressure	0	(no units)
20	840 /min	RPM	298.2 bar	Pressure	298.2 bar	Pressure	22.70%	Lambda
21	840 /min	RPM	298.2 bar	Pressure	298.2 bar	Pressure	43.00%	Lambda
22	840 /min	RPM	110100	Bin. Bits	110100	Bin. Bits	110100	Bin. Bits
23	840 /min	RPM	1.8 °BTDC	Ign. Timing	0.46 ms	Time	3	(no units)
24	840 /min	RPM	0.0 °BTDC	Ign. Timing	0.00 ms	Time	298.2 bar	Pressure
25	840 /min	RPM	10.0 °BTDC	Ign. Timing	0.30 ms	Time	298.2 bar	Pressure
26	840 /min	RPM	5.9 °BTDC	Ign. Timing	0.32 ms	Time	298.2 bar	Pressure
28	819 /min	RPM	0.0 °BTDC	Ign. Timing	0.00 ms	Time	298.2 bar	Pressure
29	840 /min	RPM	0.0 °BTDC	Ign. Timing	0.00 ms	Time	298.2 bar	Pressure
30	0.740 V	Voltage	0.360 V	Voltage 0 01 0	Bin. Bits	0.00%	Load
31	0A48	Voltage 
32	840 /min	RPM	48	(no units)	607.1 °	Angle	691.8 °	Angle
33	840 /min	RPM	118.0°C	Temperature	1	(no units)	1	(no units)
34	840 /min	RPM	99.20%	Lambda	99.20%	Lambda	0.00%	Lambda
35	840 /min	RPM	287.9 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	287.9 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	4.70%	Duty Cycle
36	840 /min	RPM	94.50%	Lambda	94.50%	Lambda	-25.80%	Lambda
37	840 /min	RPM	94.50%	Lambda	94.50%	Lambda	-22.70%	Lambda
38	819 /min	RPM	73.40%	Duty Cycle	25.80%	Lambda	-10.90%	Lambda
39	819 /min	RPM	293.8 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	12.6°C	Temperature	39.80%	Lambda
40	819 /min	RPM	39.80%	Lambda	39.80%	Lambda	40.60%	Lambda
41	5.7	Ohms	0.000 V	Voltage	2.40%	Lambda	1	(no units)
42	2.40%	Lambda	1.60%	Lambda	3.300 V	Voltage	2.29	(no units)
43	0	(no units)	12.6°C	Temperature	1009.8 mbar	Absolute Pres.	0.000 V	Voltage
44	819 /min	RPM	11001000	Bin. Bits	0	(no units)	0	(no units)
45	27.0°C	Temperature	0.00%	Duty Cycle	9.40%	Lambda	9.40%	Lambda
46	12.6°C	Temperature	19.8°C	Temperature	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits
47	89.1°C	Temperature	11.7°C	Temperature	19.70%	Duty Cycle	9.40%	Lambda
48	840 /min	RPM	798 /min	RPM	0	Bin. Bits	1270.0 Nm	Torque
51	819 /min	RPM	424 /min	RPM	48	(no units) 
52	840 /min	RPM	0	(no units)	0	(no units) 
53	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	100	Bin. Bits
57	819 /min	RPM	0.0 km/h	Speed	0.00%	Duty Cycle	0.00%	Duty Cycle
58	840 /min	RPM	0.0 km/h	Speed	0.00%	Duty Cycle	0.00%	Duty Cycle
59	819 /min	RPM	78.0 Nm	Torque	81.9 Nm	Torque	15.6 Nm	Torque
60	81.9 Nm	Torque	-85.8 Nm	Torque	11.7 Nm	Torque	0	(no units)
61	819 /min	RPM	19.8°C	Temperature	1	(no units)	39.78	(no units)
62	819 /min	RPM	8.0 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	62.4	(no units)	0	(no units)
70	87	(no units)	87	(no units)	87	(no units) 
71	11111111	Bin. Bits	111111	Bin. Bits 
72	18.0 ms	Time Corr.	11.0 ms	Time Corr.	12.0 ms	Time Corr. 
73	-12.0 ms	Time Corr.	-1.0 ms	Time Corr.	3.0 ms	Time Corr. 
74	-17.0 ms	Time Corr.	-3.0 ms	Time Corr.	11.0 ms	Time Corr. 
75	6.0 ms	Time Corr.	-1.0 ms	Time Corr.	7.0 ms	Time Corr. 
76	13.0 ms	Time Corr.	14.0 ms	Time Corr.	10.0 ms	Time Corr. 
77	-3.0 ms	Time Corr.	-5.0 ms	Time Corr.	8.0 ms	Time Corr. 
80	BPG-810 29.01.11 --H05--- 1479 0373 
81	WVWZZZ3DZB8006637 VWX3Z0K1930317 <> 
82	0000000000000 00.00.00 <> <> <> <> 
85	154560 km	Mileage	0	(no units)	0	(no units)	5378	(no units)
86	11111111	Bin. Bits	11111111	Bin. Bits	11111111	Bin. Bits	11111111	Bin. Bits
87	11111111	Bin. Bits	11111111	Bin. Bits	11111111	Bin. Bits 
89	0	Bin. Bits	1110	Bin. Bits	10000000	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits
90	819 /min	RPM	13.0 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	334.9 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	0	Bin. Bits
91	127	(no units)	-128	(no units)	358.4 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	0	(no units)
93	0	Bin. Bits	1.38	(no units)	52	(no units)	68	(no units)
94	0	Bin. Bits 
95	0	Bin. Bits 000 1	Bin. Bits	11100	Bin. Bits	10	Bin. Bits
96	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	1	Bin. Bits	13.83 V	Voltage
97	13 mbar	Pressure	13 mbar	Pressure 
98	27.0°C	Temperature	11.7°C	Temperature	0.00%	Lambda	94.4°C	Temperature
99	840 /min	RPM	135.7°C	Temperature	64.9°C	Temperature	560.5°C	Temperature
100	840 /min	RPM	41.3°C	Temperature	0	(no units)	0	Bin. Bits
101	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	1	Bin. Bits
102	88.5°C	Temperature	64.9°C	Temperature	19 mbar	Pressure	13 mbar	Pressure
103	1	Bin. Bits	10000	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits
104	0.2	(no units)	16.5	(no units)	3	(no units)	360 km	Mileage
105	0	(no units)	3	(no units)	6	(no units)	28.0 l	Tank Cont.
106	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits
107	58.5	(no units)	41	(no units)	31	(no units)	47	(no units)
110 100	Bin. Bits	6.7 km/h	Speed 
111	1008 /min	RPM	6.7 km/h	Speed	0.42	(no units)	1	(no units)
112	2.17	(no units)	420.0 Nm	Torque	-1280.0 Nm	Torque	0.0 Nm	Torque
113	100	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits
114	255	(no units)	255	(no units)	2.17	(no units)	0.35	(no units)
120	0.00%	Lambda	0.00%	Lambda	10	Bin. Bits	4.240 V	Voltage
121	0.00%	Lambda	0.00%	Lambda	1000	Bin. Bits	3.740 V	Voltage
122	0.00%	Lambda	0.00%	Lambda	1000	Bin. Bits	3.720 V	Voltage
123	-3.90%	Lambda	0	Bin. Bits	1010000	Bin. Bits	3.520 V	Voltage
124 0	Bin. Bits	0.000 V	Voltage
125	Transm. 1 ABS 1 Instruments 1 Airbag 1 
126	HVAC 1 
127 El.Ign.Lock 1 St. Wheel 1 
128	Gateway 1 Steer. ang. 1 
133	1	(no units)	1	(no units)	1	(no units)	1	(no units)
135	0.00%	Load	18.9°C	Temperature 
148	10111000	Bin. Bits	1110101	Bin. Bits	10110000	Bin. Bits	0	Bin. Bits
149	504 /min	RPM	128.0 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev.	33.0 mg/str	Mass Air / Rev. 
166	0.05	(no units)	0.05	(no units)	0.06	(no units)	0.07	(no units)
167	0.06	(no units)	0.05	(no units) 
207	1.07	(no units) 
225	0	(no units)	0	(no units)	0	(no units)	0	(no units)
226	0	(no units) 0	(no units)	0	(no units)
227	0	(no units)	0	(no units)	0	(no units)	0	(no units)
228	0	(no units)	0	(no units)	0	(no units)	0	(no units)
229 0	(no units)	0	(no units)


thanks in anticipation.


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

entwisi said:


> Diesels nowadays have a particulate filter as part of the exhaust system, these collect ash instead of it blowing out the back as soot. Normally if you do a long run the filter burns off any collected soot. I you do a lot of miles around city's then it builds up. If it is a 1200 gbp job to replace so you can use vcds to "force" a burn off or regeneration with the car stationary.


Ok, so long drives somehow consume soot that builds up in city driving? 
And this regen cleans the filter ? 
What is the process to do this? Is it harmful to the environment? If the process releases a bunch of soot, or fumes, wouldn't it be better to do it out of the city? 
Is there any study on the effects of a long drive compared to this regen thing? Is one less harmful than another? 

Mostly curious, seems to me that a highway drive would be the better option...


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

The easiest way is go into 1- Engine, select Adv. Measuring blocks and select 101, 102 and 104, 104 gives the calculated and actual ash content. ( I usually set it to graph theses measuring blocks so I can see it reducing )

Did you meet all pre reqs as well? i.e. engine warmed up etc?

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde...K/BUN)#Particle_Filter_Emergency_Regeneration


@cbh, it actually burns it off at very high temp, its more that the size of particles are really bad for health, by doing this way takes them out of the city air and makes them far less dangerous. Its become a bit of an embarrassment that in the UK derv cars were given tax breaks due to low CO2 but it then turns out they produced all this stuff that is far more dangerous, but by this time so many people had been sucked into the "they are so economical, low CO2 etc" and were buying them even if their usage profile of 100% city driving means that they get DPF issues which cost a fortune to fix. The reality is that until recently with likes of the NIssan Leaf, Renault ZOE electrics the "best" city car was a Petrol based one. 

Personally, until the last 2 cars I've owned ( Phaeton and Honda Accord ( Accura to you ) I had cars converted to run LPG ( Propane ) which are far better than either Petrol or Diesel in terms of emissions. its cheap, clean yet never seemed to take off as an alternative to the majority of people. I had 4 LPG cars and covered > 250K miles on the stuff with no issues. 

Ian


----------



## sjc123456789 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Before and after figures*

Hi Ian, thanks for the help, I thought I'd done all the pre req stuff, had driven 110 miles before trying. It might be that I hadn't set up header - workshop title stuff right. Also, see my other post, when I looked I'd cleared a couple of dtcs (saved info) before trying ( though they were down to battery as appeared after valet) - but now I have 3 old codes??

Will try again tonight to see what it's running at and will do as suggested.

Will let you know - thanks

Simon


----------



## noname123 (Aug 23, 2016)

I've run a regen on mine just a few days ago. Long story short a sensor was going bad (dif pressure sensor) and caused various engine errors including showing often (on the highway) the regen light. A guy at the service with the VCDS had the menu for regen disabled (running legit dongle, latest software version) so I went across the road to a 'Porsche' service. The guy used a VAS 6160A tester (panasonic tough laptop with wireless dongle) which allowed him to measure the soot and run a regen. Initial measured content was 37g, after regen it said it cleared ~27g and it was down to 0g, so the initial reading is just an estimate. He left the engine was running for about 1-1.5h. Was <<100$.
I know this does not apply to you but it might be useful for someone searching the topic in the future.


----------



## sjc123456789 (Apr 2, 2012)

*a code stopping me?*

there are the following old codes logged in my car - 

mulator Running on Windows 10 x64
Version: Release 16.8.1
www.Ross-Tech.com
Dealer/Shop Name: SJC123456789
Workshop Code: 678 12345
Diagnostic Trouble Code Report
Thursday,22,September,2016,14:03:04:26315
VIN: WVWZZZ3DZB8006637 License Plate: ML61FFX
Mileage: 154860km-96225mi Repair Order: 20
Control Module Part Number: 3D0 815 005 AP
Component and/or Version: J737__Standheizung 4405
Software Coding:
Work Shop Code: WSC 16575 000 1048576
VCID: 6BD447004AE33B1A6B-803E
3 Faults Found:
00664 - Fuel gauge
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 123911 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.11.21
Time: 13:00:54
Freeze Frame:
OFF
Temperature: 22.0°C
Voltage: 11.70 V
Temperature: 4.0°C
01406 - No Flame
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 121064 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.10.23
Time: 07:51:55
Freeze Frame:
Start
Temperature: 85.0°C
Voltage: 13.87 V
Temperature: 2.0°C
VCDS
Diagnostic Trouble Code Report
Control Module Part Number: 3D0 815 005 AP
Page 2
02251 - Heater Unit Locked
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 123956 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.11.21
Time: 20:08:22
Freeze Frame:
Malfunction
Temperature: 82.0°C
Voltage: 14.08 V
Temperature: 1.0°C

Anybody know how i can clear the codes? sorry, new at this, i've tried the obvious.

thanks. Simon


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

As per the other post, No flame and Heater locked are in relation to the auxiliary heater unit that warms the car up on cold mornings, try clearing it and see if it comes back after cold morning start ( IIRC its to be < 5C for it to kick in )

HTH

Ian


----------



## sjc123456789 (Apr 2, 2012)

*thanks*



entwisi said:


> As per the other post, No flame and Heater locked are in relation to the auxiliary heater unit that warms the car up on cold mornings, try clearing it and see if it comes back after cold morning start ( IIRC its to be < 5C for it to kick in )
> 
> HTH
> 
> Ian



How do i know its working? does it show anything on the car?

thanks Simon


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

on cold mornings when defrosting the car and the heater is on look/feel in front of the passenger side front wheel, it has a small exhaust pipe there so you will either see smoke/steam coming out of be able to feel it ( be careful its an exhaust and gets hot )


----------



## sjc123456789 (Apr 2, 2012)

*good info*

well i've had the car basically from new, done 95k and never noticed that! will have a look when it gets cold.
thanks. Simon.


----------



## sjc123456789 (Apr 2, 2012)

*HELP - not able to do regen with VCDS*

I need help please, has anyone been able to do a forced regen of their DPF using the VCDS Ross Tech usb dongle?

I've been trying for a week or so and i'm getting nowhere - all i get is the Error 11 message above.


Has anybody done it and got other instructions i can follow? i've tried using the code 10016 - error 11, i've tried using the security code 27971 (which it says accepted) and then 10016 and, you've got it, Error 11.

I've asked on the Ross Tech forum but havent had anything back yet that helps / i can understand as a newbee. I beginning to thing the VCDS is faulty?? although i can scan the car and have used it to turn a couple of codes off.


any help welcome - i'm sure i must be doing something daft, or off chance a faulty cable (in the meantime i'm emailing Gendan asking them).

thanks in anticipation.

Simon.


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm having similar problems to Simon -

There's a "Diesel Particulate Filter - Owners Manual" warning on the dash. I have looked at the Ross Tech Wiki and tried to do a regen but the code to access the controller (10016) is not being accepted.
Does anyone know of any other codes ? (Engine is 2011 CEXA 3.0 V6 TDI)

Also there are no Fault Codes stored, but I'm wondering if it might be a faulty DPF sensor as it says the last regen was done at 0 km.


MVB 102
1. 130*C
2. 94*C
3. 6 mbar
4. 0 mbar

MVB 104
1. 0.1
2. 44.0
3. 40.0
4. 0 km

MVB 102 (Engine NOT running)
3. 0.0 mbar

Thanks,
Robbie


----------



## GuyPaddick (Jun 20, 2018)

I just had my DPF replacement done. It was covered by warranty so no labour costs were shown but the part was £593 I think. I had a check engine light and the car was in limp mode (very limited performance, talking 20 seconds 0-60) but the DPF light never lit up.

As it was through warranty I did it at Halfords as it was the recommended garage by them. I didn't want to take it to Halfords but hey ho. They had a big issue with one of the sensors. They were saying the original sensor didn't work, and then ordered two more that also didn't work so they found the issue wasn't the sensor itself and fixed it. I'm not sure what the issue actually was but they said it needed some sort of reset. 

A VCDS scan did however confirm the DPF was blocked and was the culprit but the fault never displayed on the dash.


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Guy.
I'll try changing the G450 sensor first as one side of the DPF seems to be measuring 6 mbar and the other 0 mbar with the engine running which I don't think can be right.
It is strange that there is no fault code logged, yet a warning is on the dash


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi.
I have this DTC's on my P, a MY07 V6 3.0 TDI 4motion.
I have a flashing glow plug, no limp mode, but 900 rpm idle.
I'm trying desperately to understand this.

Can it point to the DPF or any injector?

Sunday,03,March,2019,16:06:40:52065
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x86
VCDS Version: 18.9.1.0
Data version: 20190114 DS296.0
www.Ross-Tech.com

Dealer/Shop Name: Wiken
Workshop Code: 001 01065 000065

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ78002006 License Plate: DPH169
Mileage: 239480km-148805mi Repair Order: 


Chassis Type: 3D (3D - VW Phaeton (2002 > 2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ78002006 Mileage: 239480km-148805miles
---------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 059-907-401-ASB.clb
Part No SW: 3D0 907 401 A HW: 8E0 907 401 AB
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G001AG 0010 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0F1519600
Coding: 0011773
Shop #: WSC 12334 792 394757
VCID: 1D366D37C77AAFA2D6-513E

4 Faults Found:
004999 - Control Module Malfunction - Internal Altitude/Pressure Sensor 
P1387 - 002 - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 239483 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 756 /min
Torque: 66.3 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Duty Cycle: 1.0 %
Voltage: 14.44 V
Voltage: 0.000 V
Absolute Pres.: 683.4 mbar

000386 - Fuel Temp. Sensor A (G81) 
P0182 - 001 - Short to GND
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 239483 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 756 /min
Torque: 66.3 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Duty Cycle: 1.0 %
Voltage: 14.52 V
Pressure: 284.0 bar
Temperature: 27.9�C

008580 - Engine Coolant Temp Sensor on Radiator Outlet (G83) 
P2184 - 000 - Signal too Low
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 239483 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 756 /min
Torque: 66.3 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Duty Cycle: 1.0 %
Voltage: 14.52 V
Bin. Bits: 11001100
Temperature: 27.9�C

000274 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42) 
P0112 - 001 - Signal too Low
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 239483 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 756 /min
Torque: 66.3 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Voltage: 14.52 V
Absolute Pres.: 969.0 mbar
Temperature: -3.6�C
Temperature: 27.9�C

Readiness: 0 0 1 1 1 

Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## kicku (Apr 8, 2018)

gwiken65 said:


> Hi.
> I have this DTC's on my P, a MY07 V6 3.0 TDI 4motion.
> I have a flashing glow plug, no limp mode, but 900 rpm idle.
> I'm trying desperately to understand this.
> ...


Hello,
i am not Merlin but far for what i know, when coolant temperature sensor it's faulty, the first thing you can notice is the iddle raising without any apparent reason. It's because the ecu "thinks" it's very cold outside and needs to compensate the low temp air for mantaining the iddle.
Allegedly is a electrical issue, maybe some wires ripped or something doing a short circuit somehow to the ground, that's what say the ecu about coolant temp sensor. If plug fell out of the sensor will say circuit open or short to plus.
Seems...rather something about wires cutted or so... 
I would worry because the out sensor on coolant G83 says temp too low...check if coolant run inside the engine, check water pipes in and out if hot after engine warm up. 
Everything lead to a wire ripped or so...seems to me.
I have no diagrams of this beauty (i am still dig in on internet for a free one but no luck), so i cannot say much.

Good luck


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

kicku said:


> Hello,
> i am not Merlin but far for what i know, when coolant temperature sensor it's faulty, the first thing you can notice is the iddle raising without any apparent reason. It's because the ecu "thinks" it's very cold outside and needs to compensate the low temp air for mantaining the iddle.
> Allegedly is a electrical issue, maybe some wires ripped or something doing a short circuit somehow to the ground, that's what say the ecu about coolant temp sensor. If plug fell out of the sensor will say circuit open or short to plus.
> Seems...rather something about wires cutted or so...
> ...


Thanks kicku for your response. 
All knowledge is good, and I'll take all of it at the moment.

I have checked cables from the top and not found anything. 
I need to check cables from the under the engine as well.

I have bought a fuel temperature sensor. But I need to dig more into this as you say.

My first thought also was a broken cable or something like that. 

I will return with more info.
Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

I would guess at a wiring problem too for so many sensors to go at once.


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

robbie-rocket-pants said:


> I would guess at a wiring problem too for so many sensors to go at once.


Ok.
I will lift my P this afternoon and check.
Thanks for your advice. 

I am a little worried that a mouse has done it. I found mouse droppings on the engine cover last spring. 
Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

So I changed the G450 DPF pressure sensor and I went for a drive and the car has done a regen and my problem is fixed.
But I never could get the car to do a forced regen using VCDS. I tried codes 10016, 27971 and 12233.

I posted this query on the ross-Tech forum, so if I get a good code from them I'll post it here.


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

robbie-rocket-pants said:


> So I changed the G450 DPF pressure sensor and I went for a drive and the car has done a regen and my problem is fixed.
> But I never could get the car to do a forced regen using VCDS. I tried codes 10016, 27971 and 12233.
> 
> I posted this query on the ross-Tech forum, so if I get a good code from them I'll post it here.


Ok, how interesting.
Where is the G450 placed?
Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

It is on top of the transmission. Follow the pipes from the DPF and you'll find it. It is quite a fiddly job if you don't have a proper car lift (like me). 

Note, as I understand it, there are two versions of the G450 - one with various part numbers ending with 051A and one ending with 051B The Phaeton uses the A version. The two versions are not interchangeable.

I used a non-OEM part labelled 076906051A but the part I took off was 059906051A.

I did have to use a slightly longer screw to fit the slightly wider part.


----------



## dragonxpress (Apr 20, 2016)

*DPF Issues*

Hi Guys, 

Sorry to hijack the thread but each year around about winter/spring, my Phaeton will misfire/run like a bag of **** until it warmed up and then it will behave itself until the next morning. The first year I changed the glow plugs (just a rational hunch that it may be related) and it worked, 12 months later and same thing - shoved in a bottle of STP DPF Cleaner I had left over and voila - solved ! This year - same thing only it has jyst got progressively better after the bottle of STP. My question is since what year does the Phaeton have a DPF fitted (Mine is a 2006 3.0 V6 TDI 4Motion) as I cannot see any evidence of one being fitted? There are no dash warning lights - just revs like a bag of nails?


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

robbie-rocket-pants said:


> It is on top of the transmission. Follow the pipes from the DPF and you'll find it. It is quite a fiddly job if you don't have a proper car lift (like me).
> 
> Note, as I understand it, there are two versions of the G450 - one with various part numbers ending with 051A and one ending with 051B The Phaeton uses the A version. The two versions are not interchangeable.
> 
> ...


Thanks Robbie.
I will check my part.
Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

dragonxpress said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread but each year around about winter/spring, my Phaeton will misfire/run like a bag of **** until it warmed up and then it will behave itself until the next morning. The first year I changed the glow plugs (just a rational hunch that it may be related) and it worked, 12 months later and same thing - shoved in a bottle of STP DPF Cleaner I had left over and voila - solved ! This year - same thing only it has jyst got progressively better after the bottle of STP. My question is since what year does the Phaeton have a DPF fitted (Mine is a 2006 3.0 V6 TDI 4Motion) as I cannot see any evidence of one being fitted? There are no dash warning lights - just revs like a bag of nails?


Hi.
You can check your build slip that's placed in the boot/trunk in the spare tire compartment. 
There is a thread with the specification of the build slip of you specific Phaeton. 
I don't know what year they started to mount the DPF, it wouldn't surprise me if they did it the first year of manufacture of diesel Phaeton's.
Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

dragonxpress said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread but each year around about winter/spring, my Phaeton will misfire/run like a bag of **** until it warmed up and then it will behave itself until the next morning. The first year I changed the glow plugs (just a rational hunch that it may be related) and it worked, 12 months later and same thing - shoved in a bottle of STP DPF Cleaner I had left over and voila - solved ! This year - same thing only it has jyst got progressively better after the bottle of STP. My question is since what year does the Phaeton have a DPF fitted (Mine is a 2006 3.0 V6 TDI 4Motion) as I cannot see any evidence of one being fitted? There are no dash warning lights - just revs like a bag of nails?


My P started to idle badly just before I replaced my G450 sensor. I'm guessing as a result of it misfuelling while trying to do a regen.

It may be worth your while changing your G450 if it is still on its original one.

My first 3.0 TDI Phaeton lasted about 5 years before it failed and my second P about 8 years.


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Reviving an old thread...

Recently the warning something like "Exhaust - Owners Manual" came up a few times while driving, then eventually it went to "Engine - Workshop" with the MIL engine light and flashing coil and the car went into limp-home mode.

I was a long way from home and the RAC diagnosed:
_Name: CEXA - TDI-CR - 3.0L - 176 (239)
DTC: P242F,Particle emission filter, overloaded
DTC: P2002,Particulate Trap Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 1)_

They tried to do a forced regen with their OBD tool but were unable to do it, so my P got flat-bedded home.

I suspected the DPF was not blocked so I changed the G450 sensor again just in case. The car was still showing the fault, so with VCDS I managed to do a regen. This is how:

Prerequisites:
Ignition ON
Engine ON (Idle)
Oil Temperature above 70 °C (see MVB 007.2)
Particle Filter Load below 68g (see MVB 104.3)
If the Particle Filter Load is above 68g the Particle Filter needs to be replaced since the car may burn down when regenerating.
Engine Hood CLOSED
Parking Brake ENGAGED
Transmission in (P)ARK
Temperatures at the Exhaust System may rise up to 300 °C!!!
No Fault Codes Stored
Power Consumers ON (Light, Seat Heating, Front/Rear Window Heater, Climate Control)

In VCDS
Go to "Engine"
Go to "Faults" and clear the faults.
Go to "Security" and enter code 27971 
Go to "Basic Settings" and enter 226
It prompts you to press the brake pedal (it says 10 times, but once is enough), then prompts to press the accelerator (again it says 10 times, but once is enough). 
The engine then automatically revs to 1500rpm and stays there until the regen is complete (took about 10 mins).
Go to "Faults" and clear the faults again.


That's it.

Warning!! The exhaust gets REALLY hot. Don't park on anything flammable.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Useful info can be found in these Measuring blocks:

099,0,Diesel Particle Filter
099,1,Engine Speed,(G28),Range: 0...5350 U/min\nSpecification (Idle):
760...940 U/min\nSpecification (Full Load): 2800...3200 U/min
099,2,Temperature prior,Turbo Charger °C
099,3,Temperature prior,Particle Filter °C
099,4,Temperature after,Particle Filter °C
;
100,0,Diesel Particle Filter
100,1,Engine Speed,(G28),Regen Specification: 1500 U/min
100,2,Temperature,Particle Filter °C
100,3,Regeneration,Counter/Timer,Regen Specification \nCounter:
0...255\nTimer: 0 ...1200s
100,4,Regeneration Abort,recognized,Regen Specification: 0 = No Abort /
1 = Abort recognized
;
101,0,Diesel Particle Filter Service Regeneration
101,1,Service Regen,Enabling Cond. 1
; 00000000 - (Prior to Service Regen) Regen not active
; 11111111 - (Active Service Regen) Regen enabling conditions OK
;
; xxxxxxx1 - Minimum engine run time prior to Service Regen is sufficient
; xxxxxx1x - ECT Temp within permissible range
; xxxxx1xx - Oil Temp within permissible range
; xxxx1xxx - Ambient air pressure within permissible range
; xxx1xxxx - Fuel Temp within permissible range
; xx1xxxxx - Battery Voltage is sufficient
; x1xxxxxx - No Clutch operation
; 1xxxxxxx - No Gear engagement
;
101,2,Service Regen,Enabling Cond. 2
; 00000000 - (Prior to Service Regen) Regen not active
; 11111111 - (Active Service Regen) Regen enabling conditions OK
;
; xxxxxxx1 - Driving Speed = 0
; xxxxxx1x - Engine RPM within permissible range
; xxxxx1xx - Injection quantity within permissible range
; xxxx1xxx - Accel. Pedal within permissible range
; xxx1xxxx - DPF Temp B1 within permissible range
; xx1xxxxx - DPF Temp B2 within permissible range
; x1xxxxxx - Pre-catalyst B1 within permissible range
; 1xxxxxxx - Pre-catalyst B2 within permissible range
;
101,3,Service Regen,Enabling Cond. 3
; 101,3,Abbruch-,bedingungen,siehe Labelfile
; xxxx1 - Nach Überwachungszeit Temperaturen nicht erreicht
; xxx1x - Temperatur für Partikelfilter überschritten
; xx1xx - Temperatur für Vorkatalysator überschritten
; x1xxx - Abbruch über Freigabebedingungen
; 1xxxx - Abbruch durch Gesamtregenerationsdauer
101,4,Regen Status,,Regen Specification:\n001 = Heating Up\n010 =
Regeneration\n100 = Cooling Down
; 101,4,Regenerations-,phase,000 - Start oder nicht aktiviert\n001 -
Anheizen\n010 - Regeneration aktiv\n100 - Abkühlen
;
102,0,Diesel Particle Filter (DPF)
102,1,Temperature prior,Precatalytic Converter
102,3,Particle Filter,Different. Pressure
102,4,Particle Filter Offset,Different. Pressure
;
104,0,Diesel Particle Filter (DPF)
104,1,Particle Filter,Oil Ash Volume
104,2,Particle Filter,Carbon Mass (calc.)
104,3,Particle Filter,Carbon Mass (act.)
104,4,Mileage,Since last Regen
;
105,0,Diesel Particle Filter (DPF)
105,3,Time Since, last Regen
105,4,Fuel Consumption,Since last Regen


----------

